# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  FYI....2 Italian sholder bags $13.49

## hunter63

Caught an ad for these from Sportsman Guide streaming across the top of the page....

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/produ...bags?a=1869172

May look into a couple of these.....used my last Finn gas mask bag for a archeological dig gear bag.....

----------


## kyratshooter

Did you buy them Hunter?

If so how did they turn out?

----------


## hunter63

No, actually I didn't....
Was looking at the Czech bags for about the same money....and even after the ads keep popping up....they are out of stock.

Too bad the Finn Gas Mask Bags are sold out as well ....SG and Cheaper Than Dirt was selling those for about $4 bucks....lots of people jumped on them and sold out quick.

Can't make up my mind if I want to add a couple of more bags or not......

We do have a Crazy Franks Flea Market out here at "The Place"....as well as my favorite MilSup store out here.....that I thought I would checj k out first.
So put them on hold for the moment.

BTW those $2 buck knives?....One was what I used to clean my turkey....so in down in the shed as the new official "turkey cleaning knife"

----------


## kyratshooter

You talking about those Wahoo Killer knives?

I took the belt sander to every one of them that came to my house and reshaped the grind profile.  

At least now we know they will separate meat from the carcass.

----------


## hunter63

That's the one....Wahoo Killer and turkey cleaner.
They/it...only tried one... kinda acted like a filet knife....worked pretty well....and I can leave it down in my cleaning station.

Just got back from a "Wednesday ...Dump day and laundry day", (I go to the flea market while DW washes for an hour)...then lunch....fun watching all the retired people come in for lunch....stop at the desert rack first...........then back to the cabin for a nap.

The booth with the milsup was kinda high dollar, for repo stuff and turns out the guy with that booth is the son of the people that have J&R Milsup in Desoto, about 20 miles away....LOL

Everyone is related around here, it seems.

----------

